

Avoid Windows Malware: Bank on a Live CD - baxter
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2009/10/avoid_windows_malware_bank_on.html


======
Jem
> Virtually all of the data-stealing malware in circulation today is built to
> attack Windows systems

Well, no shit. That's the point. If you're a malware developer, you're not
going to spend X hours trying to find an obscure hole in *nix.

